# Teeju - Over two years later :) Long time no see all!



## devine* (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

Wow, long time no see! Hey Bobby if you're reading this!  It's been a long time since I've visited Tegutalk! Life's been busy but I just wanted to let you all know Teeju, my rescue Argentina Teg from over 2 years ago now is doing great! 

Some of you may know me through my videos on youtube "tenacioustee" or others from BCRC, I also posted a few threads over the years, including my first one here; <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2251" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?t=2251</a><!-- l --> 

and it's follow up about a year later; <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2981&p=34557#p34557" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2981&p=34557#p34557</a><!-- l -->

I come to you again, yet another year later - this time with an updated video! Teeju is doing amazing, she is wonderfully healthy and yes still part free roam  I also had to post here as I made a little shoutout in the description box of my vid to this website, as it's been very helpful to me over the years!

You can find the new video here; <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvNBDR9pAI8" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvNBDR9pAI8</a><!-- m -->

So just stopping in to send my love and as always respect to the tegutalk community! Hope you and your tegus are all well!!


-Tanya


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome back. Wow she is beautiful. Thank you for posting the video.


----------



## james.w (Sep 30, 2010)

Gorgeous..... The tegu is nice too.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 30, 2010)

Teeju is looking MUCH better than 2 years ago, job well done.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Tanya, awesome video, thanks for sharing, and welcome back!!


----------

